# what do you put down the loo!



## 99575 (Jun 7, 2006)

We notice from time to time that our loo smell. We are using aqua blue kem. What are you using? Any tips!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Gem

Top tip, use nothing !

Chemicals shouldn't be used or needed in RV black tanks, they are designed to work with bacteria that chemicals will kill.. the same principle is used in a SOG toilet albeit in a smaller scale.. 
Read the full pongy story here :wink:

http://www.phrannie.org/macerator.html


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Gem,

Looking through my Itasca manual it says use odor control. When I looked through the cupboards in toilet area I found two satchets of Thetford 'Campa.Chem, Concentrated Pre-measured Dry Holding Tank Deodorant'. I imagine it is available in the UK and someone on this site will confirm.

For sure there was a horrible smell and I have just spent the last few hours emptying, filling, taking for a drive, emptying, filling and emptying again. Just put the Campa.Chem in and about a gallon of water. I am reasonably certain that what was in there was a couple of months old! Hence the nasty wiff!

Away next weekend so between now and then I will get some idea of how good it is.

Chris


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I use the crystals we buy from ABP. Nice & easy, not too expensive, and don't leave a blue stain if you spill! Like the idea of nothing at all, good price/performance ratio, but have never tried this. Des


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Des 

We have never used any chemicals in the black tank and 'hand on heart' it's never been pongy .. if there was even the slightest unsavoury niff Jan would be up in arms :lol: :lol:


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

On the first charge of the black tank after flushing the better half puts a table spoon of bio live yogurt mixed with warm water down the vacuum bog, this enhances the breakdown and we never have any back smells now not even when emptying, doesn't look good though


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

You could always use some biomagic. I have found it to be very good at stopping smells and because its not chemical based, its good for the environment. MHF'ers get a discount.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shane & Sally 

Agreed the Bio magic is good, but not as cheap as a live culture yogurt. A small tub costs 30p ish and will be 3 doses a week. Personally we found it more efficient. 

With kind regards


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Your right, it is cheaper, biomagic is roughly 30p per 50ml (50ml lasts 3 days) but will it have the same gas supression effect as biomagic. The guy at the Peterboro' show biomagic stall was telling me all about the way it works to turn one gas into another, thus stopping the smells...? I really should of paid more attention, but I was sold on the fact it was a greener alternative to the blue chemicals, so the chemistry lesson was wasted on me!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

What do I stick down the loo?..............my head normally after a good? night :?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Bio-Magic here also. No nasty chemicals

Dave

656


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi same here, nothing.

Have tried the bio-magic but didn't notice any difference to using nothing, according to the site jim put a link to, RV tanks are permanently vented so don't need anything as oxygen is able to get into the tank.

Potta-potti's are not, so need something like bio-magic to supply it.

Its the oxygen breathing bacteria we need as they give off carbon dioxide as the eat the poo which doesn't smell.

Interesting link jim, all you ever wanted to know about poo, and more. :lol: 

olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> RV tanks are permanently vented so don't need anything as oxygen is able to get into the tank.


Hi Olley 
If you look on the roof of your RV you should find a vent which goes down to the black tank, it might not be sited in an obvious location, our's is right at the back left hand corner, it's designed like a chimney to suck the foul gas out .. not sure where the fresh inlet is ... I found it by accident while working on the roof ... nuff said .. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Yoghurt*

Hi

Slightly (well vastly) off topic, I covered my back in natural bio yoghurt on Saturday after sun bathing and turning reddy/brown!

Works a treat.

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

richard863 said:


> the better half puts a table spoon of bio live yogurt mixed with warm water down the vacuum bog, this enhances the breakdown


If she eats it first it will have the same or an even better effect :wink: 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Jim you are talking a load of crap now. :lol: 

olley


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

what an olleyble post!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Despicable


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

revollerting


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Can I ask how you empty the "black" waste in the American RV's - please

Hugh


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

back on topic! inside one of the basement lockers there are two pipes, one from the black water tank 3", the other from the grey 2". these, at least on my RV connect to a central outlet, facing downwards, with a secure end cap. you connect a sewer hose(bit like a tumble dryer flexible outlet pipe, but hopefully stronger) from this to the dump point. there are valves on each tank outlet. you dump the black water first, then the grey water, which flushes the pipe. we also have a shower point in this locker, which is used to wash the end of the pipe. all done in very short time, no mess, no dirty hands. i have a clear adaptor between the main outlet and the sewer hose, which enables me to monitor what comes out. comforting to know the pipe is really empty when you disconnect. have to make sure valves are properly closed when finished, otherwise when you next remove the end cap you have a nasty surprise. only done this once, and fortunately was the grey water, not the black.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Can I ask how you empty the "black" waste in the American RV's - please
> 
> Hugh


Hugh .. reply to your previous question.. you must have missed it ..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-133714-.html#133714


----------



## 99575 (Jun 7, 2006)

yogurt or bio magic. I know where to buy the yogurt, but what about the bio magic?

you guys are a riot by the way


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Not seen Bio-Magic in action but know where to get this:
http://www.rvsanitation.com/biopak.html

8)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Not seen Bio-Magic in action but know where to get this:
> http://www.rvsanitation.com/biopak.html
> 
> 8)


I wonder where that would be ... :lol: 8)

Think I'll just keep feeding Jan the bio yoghurt .... :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

biomagic uk website

or call 01530-249253

Dont forget to mention MHF for your discount!


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> biomagic uk website
> 
> or call 01530-249253
> 
> Dont forget to mention MHF for your discount!


Hmmmmmm, now that makes interesting reading!

Jim...My kids eat yoghurt by the bucketload...you are welcome to borrow them anytime your tanks need a boost :lol:


----------

